# Anti-Hunters



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

i think most anti's are too stupid to even read what they write..


----------



## hoytmonger (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah, that was posted in the Mutantville forum a few months ago.

Still hilarious though.


----------



## Andy J (Jun 4, 2009)

That's classic! Is the rest of the article as good as that paragraph. This example brings to light the fact that many anti-hunters are just competely ignorant about hunting and probably meat processing in general. I'm not saying they are stupid, just uninformed. It would be nice to take the writer of that paragraph on a tour to a meat processing plant, or a chicken farm where they pump the chickens so full of steroids their breast get too large for them to walk. Ummm...sounds juicy Their are a lot of anti-hunting blogs on-line and I would encourage hunters to participate in those forums. Try to educate because most of them have no idea what hunting is really about. BTW don't be a jerk, which can be really difficult, because they will ban you from the site in a heartbeat.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

That's classic stupid...
this just goes to show they can't put a small paragraph of thoughts together...


----------



## Ayastigi (Jul 9, 2007)

*smiles*

That one made me laugh. They just dont get it do they?


----------



## ban_t (Dec 27, 2005)

Now that's funny :darkbeer:


----------



## Gigmaster (Jul 2, 2009)

LOL< LOL< LOL< LOL :lol3::lol3::lol3::lol3:


----------



## --deerslayer308 (Dec 24, 2008)

wat are they smoking :smoke: :icon_1_lol:


----------



## ButchA (Mar 6, 2006)

LOL... :chortle:

I have always wanted to ask the anti's: "What color are the clouds in your sky?"


----------



## kmtpr (Jul 13, 2008)

I saw this as both funny and facetious.  Thanks for the :lol3:


----------

